# It's Sad Day



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

sunny Picked up my new '07 21RS ("The Tardis") from the dealer last week. Thanks to hours of reading on this forum I came prepared with a LONG list of questions and a rather lengthy item list for the PDI. Surprise of surprises! After FIVE HOURS of dealer and personal inspections I found not a single item I was displeased with. Fit, trim, finish and function all seemed to be perfect. I was delighted.

Drove my baby home and immediately began six days of internal and external modifications gleened from this forum (Thanks, guys!): Max Air Vents, extra shelving, external bar storage, carpets, ad infinitum...all a labor of love.

Really got into the work and felt as if I were giving birth to a child. Hated leaving the trailer every evening and really looked forward to being back in it the next morning.

Alas, today was the day of reckoning. All major mods were finished and I was forced to move "The Tardis" from my sister's borrowed driveway to it's more permanent home in a self storage center about 7 miles away. It felt as if I were abandoning it. Silly really, but I actually ached at pulling away. Can't wait to pull it back out next week for our first break-in camping trip just 15 miles from here. Come September my girlfriend and I are headed out to Utah for TWO MONTHS of biking, hiking, kayaking within the extraordinary National Parks out there.

Thanks for all the GREAT advice I picked up from reading virtually every post on this forum during this past winter. We really do have an extraordinary resource here. I'll post pictures after my first camping adventure to show a change I made to a suggested modification for storage for the slide out bars. Basically I used the fence post tube suggested by another but mounted it UNDER the rear bumper and attached to the bumper supports. Cosmetically it just looked "cleaner" to me.

Again I am grateful to all of you for sharing your experiences with your own Outbacks. It is an amazingly well-appointed trailer with many well-designed features. I am delighted and pleased with it but just a little sad that I had to store it so far away today......

Stay tuned....the adventure begins.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What a great post









Looking forward to the pics of your trip and have a great time in your new Outback









John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Obviously a Dr. Who fan.








Have a great time on your adventure!

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations GoForIt!








It sounds like you are truely an Outbacker now. Complete with withdrawal symptoms!









Keep us posted on your adventures, especially the Utah trip. That could be great information for those of us attending the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally near Zion National Park next July. Heck, you might even want to join us, and show us around a bit!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like you've been busy. Can't wait to see pics of your mods and the first trip.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel. Just wait until you come back from your trip and do the clean up. All those wonderful memories seem like they are still inside the camper and it has the feeling of leaving a kid at college when you have to park it for awhile. I am glad I don't have to put mine in storage, but have access to it every day. Have a wonderful trip and post lots of pictures. Hope you have a laptop so you can pull into a Starbucks parking lot and keep us informed of your adventures. Happy Trails! action 
Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, talk about jumping in with both feet!!! Congrats, GoForIt!

Welcome and post often.

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'm impressed... even your name is motivational! Congrats, and HAVE FUN!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Congrats on the new Outback action 
Way to go on those mods! wow, I need to do some catching up









Enjoy your first trip and Happy Camping!
Dawn sunny


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Your preparations for escape are most commendable. But we will be watching:









Enjoy the Outback


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

GoForIt said:


> sunny Picked up my new '07 21RS ("The Tardis") from the dealer last week. Thanks to hours of reading on this forum I came prepared with a LONG list of questions and a rather lengthy item list for the PDI. Surprise of surprises! After FIVE HOURS of dealer and personal inspections I found not a single item I was displeased with. Fit, trim, finish and function all seemed to be perfect. I was delighted.
> 
> Drove my baby home and immediately began six days of internal and external modifications gleened from this forum (Thanks, guys!): Max Air Vents, extra shelving, external bar storage, carpets, ad infinitum...all a labor of love.
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel...a few days ago we moved the OB up to the front of our proberty (but still 300 feet off the road)...I had extreme seperation issues...I can look out the front window and see her...it is just not as easy to pop in and say, "hello...your looking lovely today!)







I did get a call at work yesterday after my dh got in from fishing...wanting to know if I had been in the OB...She was all locked up...the keys were off the rack...but the telling things...was I forgot to fold the steps back up!!!


----------

